# 790gx Hybrid Crossfire



## zomgjerry (Jan 2, 2009)

ok so i was watching this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeoTe1pX6WU

and i noticed that he put a 3870 in hybrid crossfire,
but on my mobo:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4087351&CatId=3504

there was a video on there and said that only a 3450 or a 3470 can only be put in hybrid cf. 

but my question is...
can a 3870 go in hybrid cf with my board?


----------



## Dystopia (Jan 2, 2009)

nope. why would you want to go in crossfire with the 3300 anyways????????


----------



## StrangleHold (Jan 2, 2009)

As far as I know with a 3870 the only part of the HybirdX crossfire that works is the energy savings mode.


----------

